#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-17
<h00k> hello, hello
<spikeb> hi
<h00k> Monday. ugh.
<spikeb> i agree.
<h00k> Did you see the new zodiac signs?
<spikeb> i heard a rumour about them
<spikeb> that is about it
<h00k> Yeah, it's crazy. There's even a new one, and Scorpio is only 6 days
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> nice
<nickmoeck> h00k: yeah.... about the Zodiac signs... there's 2 Zodiacs.  The tropical one, which we use here in the US (and the rest of the western world), is based on the equinox, not the constellations
<h00k> nickmoeck: Yeah...
<nickmoeck> h00k: the one that "changed" is the sidereal Zodiac, which no one actually uses
<h00k> And then there's the Chinese, also
<nickmoeck> stupid media not doing their research
<h00k> :) Horray!
<h00k> Did you ever realize how rockin' the Power Rangers theme song really is?
<nickmoeck> I knew it was rocking 15 years ago :)
<h00k> I mean, yeah, it was pretty cool...but the wailing on the guitars now that I can appreciate it...man.
<lostson> i hope your being facetious
<nickmoeck> I think they remixed the theme song for the re-airing of the classic power rangers
<h00k> No...serious...it's some pretty hardcore stuff
<h00k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0KOfTV1dbc
<h00k> ignore the lyrics
<h00k> Even the first 30 seconds
<h00k> The the break around 2:20
<lostson> ok put the crack pipe down h00k
<h00k> oh, sure, then he leaves.
<h00k> I see how it goes.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-18
<h00k> nickmoeck: I suspect your Twitters have been compromised
<h00k> nickmoeck: I got a direct message from you about getting a free iPod or iPad or something
<h00k> MaddogF16: hello
<nickmoeck> h00k: crap. thanks for letting me know.  Sorry about that
<nickmoeck> looks like DMs were sent to everyone that follows me
<lostson> the articles by shuttleworth and jono are awesome i love the fact they are gonna push Qt
<MaddogF16> It's always good to have the option to get the best possible apps in place and also have them not look out of place. Hopefully the dconf work comes along quickly.
<lostson> agreed
<lostson> i use some qt apps now thought and they look the same and fit in quite nicely for instance Clementine is a great music player
<mikeputnam> oh noes!  Gnome VS KDE wars Part Deux!?
<lostson> why would there be a way he isnt talking about using KDE just Qt big difference
 * mikeputnam was being cheeky
<lostson> lol
<h00k> cheeky.
<h00k> nickmoeck: Did you change your twitters passwerds?
<nickmoeck> h00k: yes sir I did
<nickmoeck> also either twitter or wordpress is being stupid and not tweeting for my new blog post
<h00k> :(
<h00k> lostson: I'm with you on the QT integrations
<nickmoeck> h00k: How often does ubuntu-wisconsin.org check the blogs that it knows about for new posts to syndicate?
 * h00k nudges exigraff 
<h00k> Actually, I think manually at the moment
<nickmoeck> oh, so I'm going to have to  bug you every time I write a blog post? haha
<h00k> no, that's temporary...
<h00k> Gimme a sec
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-19
<h00k> nickmoeck: it's not matching your category, I'm not sure why
<h00k> nickmoeck: or, your latest post, rather.
<h00k> nickmoeck: wait,it's there, pending!
<h00k> nickmoeck: there we go.
<h00k> It should be fixed, now.
<h00k> and it updates every 60 minutes automatically
<nickmoeck> h00k: Cool :)
<h00k> Maybe.
<h00k> If it works
<nickmoeck> Well, how about I make another blog post in that category and we'll see if it grabs it in an hour
<h00k> I think it's about time for me, too. I have to find something as interesting as people found the mtr one.
<nickmoeck> I have to find something interesting in general haha
<lostson> ok get the kids to bed and then sit down and do some geekn
<lostson> good read http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/exclusive-interview-with-unitys-technical-lead-neil-patel-this-is-a-must-read-folks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<lostson> anyone else using google buzz i need to find more people to follow
<douglasawh-work> does anyone have experience with the Cisco AnyConnect API?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-20
<h00k> douglasawh-work: no Cisco AnyConnect experience here
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-21
<h00k> douglasawh-work: oh, oh, I am having a good experience with virtualbox, dualscreens, seemless mode, and audio devices on Mavericks right now.
<h00k> Unity's new hotness http://flic.kr/p/9bUjKf
<lostson> i am not that thrilled by the unity desktop i may go to xfce or something else maybe even kde i prefer a more traditional approach
<ripps> I personally prefer a pretty minimalistic desktop. Docky + Wingpanel
<h00k> Lurrrve unity
<h00k> so far.
<h00k> (see screenshot)
<ripps> I'd like unity if I could get rid of the top panel, I just want the dock
<ripps> But of course, unity is pretty much just a souped up docky, becuase the core of unity was written by the creator of docky
<ripps> Personally, I just want docky with the unity dash
<h00k> Too bad you don't have any customizations you can do with this Linux thing.
<mikeputnam> greetings from 10.04.1 on this desktop (omg)
<h00k> hello!
<h00k> mikeputnam: omg good or omg bad?
<mikeputnam> good.  i had F14 on here and it was...  less good than F13
<mikeputnam> so flipping back to ubuntu for a cycle    ;0
<h00k> Ooooh, I see :)
<mikeputnam> i've also been on Windows only hiatus for several months and it just gets boring after a while
<mikeputnam> not that i do anything remotely useful on either OS in my downtime, but linux is at least more interesting.
<mikeputnam> install random apps, try them out, no virus!  yay!
<h00k> It's true. I just got Windows 7 in a VM again, instead of dualbooting. Virtualbox 4, seemless mode, USB passthrough
<mikeputnam> i had a quasi-working ubuntu 8.06? or whatever that LTS was
<mikeputnam> on my work-lappy
<h00k> I get way more done, feel more organized when using Ubuntu rather than Win7
<h00k> 8.04
<mikeputnam> but the proprietary ide i must live with @ work forced my hand once again
<h00k> Hardy Heron
<mikeputnam> i've actually not used win7 yet
<h00k> That'll do it. I got the Cisco IP Communicator working in the Virtual Machine with USB passthrough to my headset
<mikeputnam> other than trying to help someone with a question on Office (which is somewhat laughable now that i said it)
<h00k> :D
<h00k> I support Microsoft environments, IT stuffs, so I have to be familiar with it :(
<mikeputnam> yep.
<mikeputnam> bills gots ta be paid.
<mikeputnam> beer ain't free
<mikeputnam> we're 110% microsoft
<mikeputnam> unless you count vmware/and all the oss that we run
<h00k> Yeah...
<h00k> I'm going to VCP training next week
<mikeputnam> active directory, exchange, office, sql server, winxp/7/2005?, etc
<mikeputnam> i saw that
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Yeah, same here, as far as environment
<mikeputnam> our dept is off by itself supporting Oracle/Peoplesoft so my microsoft chops have atrophied
<mikeputnam> winxp3eva
<mikeputnam> ha
<mikeputnam> winxp4eva
 * mikeputnam kicks off the first "Update Manager" after the new install
<mikeputnam> Downloading 31 of 205
<lostson> wow its cold outside
<spikeb> bit chilly here too
<h00k> Holy cold.
<h00k> Yeah, -20 here, variable from -19 to -24
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-23
<daddysangel> anybody here from wisconsin?
<spikeb> most of us are.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-16
<h00k> oi guys
<Cheesehead> We need to have a meeting soon.
<Cheesehead> We haven't had one since October. It looks bad.
 * Cheesehead updates the reporting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/
 * Cheesehead wishes everyone a Happy King Day
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-17
<mikeputnam> PyCon 2012 3/7 - 3/15  Santa Clara, CA   https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/
<h00k> Hi!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-18
 * Cheesehead drops by to read the scrollback
<h00k> Cheesehead: not much
<h00k> :(
<mikeputnam> computers! wisconsin! open source!
 * mikeputnam goes back into hiding
<h00k> yes!
<h00k> wooo.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-20
<mikeputnam> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-57362675-503544/pipa-sopa-put-on-hold-in-wake-of-protests/
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
<tsimonq2> hmm
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-19
<normalton> I saw this group on the ubutnu news digest. I live in Wi so I thought that I'd check this out. What is going on?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-21
<tsimonq2> normalton: Hi! Are you looking to join the team, or just to learn more?
